# Nicki - Mix x 33



## olkudu (19 Okt. 2008)

bin kein Collagenexperte....
es gibt sehr wenig von ihr...
ein Mix halt​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Uploaded with IIIUploader


----------



## FAXE001de (19 Okt. 2008)

Danke, she nettes Mädel. Leider etwas zu fett geworden in letzer Zeit!


----------



## armin (19 Okt. 2008)

rundlicher wäre der Höfliche Ausdruck, Danke für die Bilder


----------



## savvas (19 Okt. 2008)

Frauen müssen nicht wie Skelette mit zwei Beinen herumlaufen, darin unterscheidet sich die süße Nicki erfreulich von anderen.


----------



## lupo110 (19 Okt. 2008)

schöne bilder danke


----------



## Tokko (20 Okt. 2008)

Ist nicht einfach was von ihr zu finden.

Darum dickes 

 für Nikki.


----------



## Geo01 (7 Nov. 2008)

sie ist nicht zu dick, nur zu Kurz für ihr Gewicht 

trotzdem gefiel sie mir früher besser, auch wenn sie älter geworden ist, andere achten im Showbiz auf ihr Gewicht

Trotzdem Danke für die Pics


----------



## aschka (12 Nov. 2008)

super bilder, danke für die arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (24 Sep. 2009)

:thx: für die tolle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## finishingmove (19 Dez. 2011)

schöne bilder, vielen dank!


----------



## Little_Lady (19 Dez. 2011)

45 und immer süss


----------



## Jone (2 Mai 2012)

:thx: sehr schöner Nicki Bilermix


----------



## cyreander (18 Juni 2012)

mir gefaelts..sie war ein star meiner jugend...


----------



## Ragdoll (18 Juni 2012)

Huch, auf dem "Jet-Ski-Bild" ist Nicki ja ziemlich am Schwitzen


----------



## ChristophFeld (5 Okt. 2012)

War mal sehr hübsch


----------



## jtpop (5 Nov. 2012)

FAXE001de schrieb:


> Danke, she nettes Mädel. Leider etwas zu fett geworden in letzer Zeit!



Komm du erst mal in ihr Alter und dann mal sehn wie du ausschaust...
Jeder Mensch verändert sich im Leben.


----------



## jtpop (5 Nov. 2012)

ChristophFeld schrieb:


> War mal sehr hübsch



Sie ist auch noch immer sehr hübsch! Vor allen natürlich hübsch mit kaum Schminke im Gesicht. Wenn andere ihre Schminke abkratzen, erkennt man fast nix wieder!


----------



## nachbama (6 Nov. 2012)

was'n hübschel Mädel ;-)


----------



## luzifer71 (6 Nov. 2012)

Super Bilder Danke


----------



## SiegfriedCelebs (23 Dez. 2012)

Super Bilder Danke


----------



## erwin.bauer (22 Jan. 2014)

gibt's auch ärmellose Fotos von Nicki??


----------



## mark lutz (31 Jan. 2014)

tolle sachen dabei danke


----------



## Bowes (4 März 2014)

Super Bilder Vielen Dank für Nicki.


----------



## picard12 (14 Okt. 2014)

Nicki ist eine so süsse und liebe Frau. Ich bewundere sie seit meiner Jugend, gerade weil
sie ein so natürliches Mädel (bayerisches cowgirl) ist.
Ich stehe sowohl auf ihre flotten, aber auch ihre sanften Liebeslieder.
Alles Gute NICKI


----------

